# What spells can find a person?



## Kichwas

What spells, including those from d20 sources, can be used to locate a person?

Presently in my list I have Divination, and in cases Scry. Anything else?


----------



## Kershek

Er, well, there's this spell called Locate Creature


----------



## the Jester

I was gonna say that! 

Also, I believe discern location... you could use locate object as long as you know an object the person you're looking for has.  And of course, greater scrying as well.

There's prolly some monster summonings or callings that could do it for you, too, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kichwas

Ah... 

Unfortunately that's very short ranged. I'm not one of those people who's memorized the spell list. What I need is something to have the PCs be able to find a person about a day's travel away.


----------



## shilsen

arcady said:
			
		

> I'm not one of those people who's memorized the spell list.




Shame on you! Go to the back of the class!



> What I need is something to have the PCs be able to find a person about a day's travel away.




Discern Location, which the Jester mentioned above. It can locate someone on a different plane and give you his mailing address. Pretty spiffy.


----------



## Darklone

Deathwatch expanded used to be a nice radar... but now it's nerfed.


----------



## Lamoni

This probably doesn't apply to your situation, but Helping Hand can also be nice (Cleric level 3).  It doesn't help you to know where the person is, but it can help lead the person to your location (once you get within 5 miles).  This is nice if they aren't held captive, but merely lost, on vacation, or something similar.  Even if they are held captive, it can let them know from what direction you are coming and they can try to make themselves more available to be rescued.  The spell is best used in conjunction with other spells or when you are the one that is captive and can't leave.


----------

